# Swiper . . how does he do it?



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

Man's a beast . . . but I hear his anabolic menu is kinda basic. 

Have a guess, hopefully he'll quit strangling LAM long enough to divulge his secret


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

The open bottle of lube is also an item of interest


----------



## Swfl (Feb 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I need to start repping him for having Hello Kitty! shower curtains!



When your that big you get to have whatever you want... who's gonna stop you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

I bet he lifts weights in the GOP headquarters with Arnold.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's huge


----------



## Daimonos (Feb 17, 2014)

uhm...


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 17, 2014)

thats a monster right there


----------



## malk (Feb 17, 2014)

fvck,looks like a pro.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 17, 2014)

Is he a member on IMF? He's told me he pretty much takes 600mg test e and 5iu gh year round. Please correct me if I'm wrong if any of you have spoken to him and I'm not remembering correctly. Also, his diet consists of cocoa puffs, a couple subway footlongs, and a couple chipotle burritos everyday haha. And that pic was after 5 weeks of NO LIFTING because of injury... Sick joke haha. 

Definitely my goal physique... If only us mere mortals could do what he does to achieve it


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2014)

What's his stats?  5'6"   165lbs?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 17, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> What's his stats?  5'6"   165lbs?



He said 5'9" 235lbs in that pic.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 17, 2014)

He's a beast....Although I really want the pink makeup bag......


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2014)

bet he has no wheels...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2014)

one cycle of m-sten


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

Apparently Swiper...did not stop swiping!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2014)

Constant Test, GH and carb loading.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 17, 2014)

He said lots of test and some GH year round on ASF. I imagine it took more to get there than to maintain it though.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2014)

whatever he is doing it fucking works. I would love to see his diet and training routine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

rage racing said:


> bet he has no wheels...



I hear he's got sick fucking wheelz


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

this is my diet. I've been eating like this for years. 

breakfast: 
5 packets of oatmeal Brown maple sugar 

lunch subway db ham ft long 

train (stated again today)

2 homemade ham sandwiches 

dinner: chipotle 2 db meat burritos 

and before bed a large bowl of cereal. 
fruit loops or cinnamon toast crunch.

I change up the dinner meal once in a while to pasta with Italian sausages chopped up in there or shish kabob with rice from a mediterranean restaurant. I eat the  shish kabob with rice a lot on weekends. 

on weekends I eat a little different but during the week it's pretty much as stated above. 



I'm currently on and have been on for a while now:
2g test e ew
5 iu gh rips ed
Adex .5 mwf

the key for me is high doses of test and some gh year round. that's the trick of gaining good mass and holding it. IMO. my next cycle I'm gonna experiment with mega doses of test. I truly think high test doses is key.  also keep I mind I have mental issues And can't inject a syringe that's not full to the brim.  . 


no slin I'm too lazy to stick to the protocols . I'm the kind of idiot that will screw it up and be passed out on the gym floor. lol it's just not for me. so I'll never touch it. 

here an pic at one of my heaviest. 278 lbs. 



thx everyone for the comments !


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 17, 2014)

JFC  2 grams a week...  and mega doses what does that entail if your already at 2 grams?


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 17, 2014)

Swiper said:


> this is my diet. I've been eating like this for years.
> 
> breakfast:
> 5 packets of oatmeal Brown maple sugar
> ...


thats some different dieting and gear use than you normally see but you cant argue with those results. i to also like to eat a lot of chipotle. what does your hematocrit do on 2g of test at only around 600mg mine was elevated ?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> JFC  2 grams a week...  and mega doses what does that entail if your already at 2 grams?



5-7g test ew  

it's not uncommon for some top pros.   I want to give it a try before I get too old.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> thats some different dieting and gear use than you normally see but you cant argue with those results. i to also like to eat a lot of chipotle. what does your hematocrit do on 2g of test at only around 600mg mine was elevated ?



I think it was 54%. if that's sound right I'm not all they knowledgable on BW. but do get it done once in a while. 

here's one but doesn't show it. 
I was on 2g test ew and 5 iu gh


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 17, 2014)

54% doesnt seem to bad for 2g. keep it up bro you look insane. do you use serostim or generics ?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> 54% doesnt seem to bad for 2g. keep it up bro you look insane. do you use serostim or generics ?


thx 
generics rips 



OfficerFarva said:


> Sleeping around a lot or just not wrapping up?



uh?


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for the info bro


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Looks like you got an std check done too lol.  Just teasing, please don't come and kick my door down.



oh lol. yeah it was for life insurance.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 17, 2014)

What's your training like swiper?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

Swiper said:


> oh lol. yeah it was for life insurance.



Never tried tren or deca, or maybe some orals Swiper?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What's your training like swiper?



up until 2-3 years ago i use to train heavy about 12-14 reps, now i train lighter with more reps about 20. i do about 20 sets per muscle group. for me it's all about getting the pump and keep feeding the muscle with blood during the workout. i do drop sets once in awhile too.




theCaptn' said:


> Never tried tren or deca, or maybe some orals Swiper?



yeah i tried just about everything at least once. i like tren a a lot.  my favorite orals are drol and halo.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you deem any supplements as necessary ? Vit C, Cod liver oil?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice physique 
Do competitions ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Nice physique
> Do competitions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no comps. just no interest. 




Dannie said:


> Do you deem any supplements as necessary ? Vit C, Cod liver oil?



not really. I don't use any.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2014)

That diet,  and that physique,  prove that I'm a failure. 
Well done sir.


----------



## s2h (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you ever subbed a Lam sandwhich for the Ham sandwhich??...

When are you running for President?

Can I be your Vice President?

Swiper for President!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

s2h said:


> Have you ever subbed a Lam sandwhich for the Ham sandwhich??...
> 
> When are you running for President?
> 
> ...



Lam sandwich is cut and paste, right?


----------



## s2h (Feb 17, 2014)

I dont cut and paste....to advanced for my dial up XP..


----------



## Swiper (Feb 17, 2014)

s2h said:


> Have you ever subbed a Lam sandwhich for the Ham sandwhich??...
> 
> When are you running for President?
> 
> ...



lmao!!  



Little Guy said:


> That diet,  and that physique,  prove that I'm a failure.
> Well done sir.



lol.  thank you


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking good man!  I'm surprised you managed to get those results without the use of slin...I had to use it in order to break past the 250 mark and I'm now floating around 270 (6').  I'm off the slin now and I also stick to about 2gr of test, 1gr of tren EW, (and 7iu of GH ed Serostim or Rips), not to mention a shit load of proviron.  Your genetics are astounding...you must be a fellow Greek? lol  Keep up the good work brother.





/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

One of these days Vic I wish to gaze on your hard work


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 18, 2014)

Vic and swiper are my idols..


----------



## Grozny (Feb 18, 2014)

yo swiper we have to get u a new sponsor; what did u think about it WP ) are u in 

Otherwise I would like to see your thread when u start your mega dose cycle with 5g-7g/w of test


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 18, 2014)

Grozny said:


> yo swiper we have to get u a new sponsor; what did u think about it WP ) are u in
> 
> Otherwise I would like to see your thread when u start your mega dose cycle with 5g-7g/w of test



Very interested in a log as well!!


----------



## Swiper (Feb 18, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> Looking good man! I'm surprised you managed to get those results without the use of slin...I had to use it in order to break past the 250 mark and I'm now floating around 270 (6'). I'm off the slin now and I also stick to about 2gr of test, 1gr of tren EW, (and 7iu of GH ed Serostim or Rips), not to mention a shit load of proviron. Your genetics are astounding...you must be a fellow Greek? lol Keep up the good work brother.



thx, 

you're a big dude!

my grandmother was part Austrian.  maybe i got some of Arnold's genes. lol




Grozny said:


> yo swiper we have to get u a new sponsor; what did u think about it WP ) are u in
> 
> Otherwise I would like to see your thread when u start your mega dose cycle with 5g-7g/w of test



What's wrong with Hello Kitty as a sponsor? LOL

I'll definitely keep updating when i start that. 





And thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## Ryano (Feb 19, 2014)

Man you are a monster. A lot of hard work and dedication right there. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2014)

Ryano said:


> Man you are a monster. A lot of hard work and dedication right there. Thanks for sharing with us



no problem. thank you!


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2014)

rage racing said:


> bet he has no wheels...











not all that impressive, but keep in mind had major back problems and only been doing leg extensions and seated calf raises for the past 1 1/2 and haven't  trained legs in 5 weeks.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 19, 2014)

You still look great after all these years! I do hope you log your test cycle when you bump it up, I know I'd like to see your training log and how your body reacts to the dosages!!


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> You still look great after all these years! I do hope you log your test cycle when you bump it up, I know I'd like to see your training log and how your body reacts to the dosages!!



thanks!

i'll probably start in early summer.  I'm going to have to start buying vials of test now. Or just a bunch of 100ml jugs. LOL

I plan on getting BW done before, during and some time after the cycle, so that will be interesting to see. i never got BW done while on a large cycle. i'm real curious as to how screwed up my numbers will be. lol


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 19, 2014)

How much do you usually stock up when you order, do you have a set amount you aim to have on tap or is it whatever you can afford at the time of order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> How much do you usually stock up when you order, do you have a set amount you aim to have on tap or is it whatever you can afford at the time of order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



usually 20-25 vials per order, all for personal use.  I'm sure my source and all other sources like a higher volume per order and i like doing as few transactions as possible. I buy when i get low.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 19, 2014)

Swiper said:


> usually 20-25 vials per order, all for personal use.  I'm sure my source and all other sources like a higher volume per order and i like doing as few transactions as possible. I buy when i get low.


Cool man, thanks for the info. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you ever think of cleaning diet up a little, like a little more protein in first meal and slightly less fast food. My diet is very similliar to yours, except for the breakfast (more protien).  But clearly you have great genetics and look 100 x's better than myself. Do you think if you hired a respectible prep coach you could realistically compete at a high level?  You strike me as a regular gym rat with far superior potential and genetics with the ability to take it to a higher level.  I would like to see you go all out (not that you don't put in work) and see how far you could go. Either way a true beast.


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 19, 2014)

And do you take any precautions to stay healthy steroid wise. I run I fraction of what you do and have some slight kidney issues. I wish I could run what you run but I think we know what would happen to me if I did.  I would love any advice you could give me to keep me organs healthy. I do tend to drink a little and know that has to stop.  But any advice would be greatly appreciated.  And any orals out there you consider relatively safe, I mainly run low test moderate tren, but would like to add an oral mainly for cutting. I keep a very low body fat year round. Thanks in advance Swiper.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> And do you take any precautions to stay healthy steroid wise. I run I fraction of what you do and have some slight kidney issues. I wish I could run what you run but I think we know what would happen to me if I did.  I would love any advice you could give me to keep me organs healthy. I do tend to drink a little and know that has to stop.  But any advice would be greatly appreciated.  And any orals out there you consider relatively safe, I mainly run low test moderate tren, but would like to add an oral mainly for cutting. I keep a very low body fat year round. Thanks in advance Swiper.



a liver supplement is always good to take, drinking a lot of water and some fish oil. I'm just now taking all that with niacin. (the niacin is suppose to help raise your good cholesterol, as mine has always been low) And an 81mg aspirin I've been taking. you may want to look into those. 

orals are fine to take as long as you don't abuse them and give yourself a lot of time off from them IMO.  



jshel12 said:


> Do you ever think of cleaning diet up a little, like a little more protein in first meal and slightly less fast food. My diet is very similliar to yours, except for the breakfast (more protien).  But clearly you have great genetics and look 100 x's better than myself. Do you think if you hired a respectible prep coach you could realistically compete at a high level?  You strike me as a regular gym rat with far superior potential and genetics with the ability to take it to a higher level.  I would like to see you go all out (not that you don't put in work) and see how far you could go. Either way a true beast.



thx!

I have a huge jug of protein in my kitchen, I haven't opened it, it's been sitting there for about 5 months. I keep telling myself I'd start taking it but never do.  I want to put a scoop or two in my oatmeal. I know I'll be more motivated to take it when I'm on cycle and for sure will. 

even with a coach I'm not sure I can compete. I'd have to be in the right mind set and don't think I have what it takes. I have a little bit of social anxiety too. I don't think I have the balls to step on stage with 100's of people judging and staring at me. I don't see it as something fun to do. my main passion is training. I literally get a natural high when I'm working out.


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 20, 2014)

Swiper said:


> not really. I don't use any.



Yes, I can tell by your AST/ALT. 



Swiper said:


> usually 20-25 vials per order, I'm sure my source and all other sources like a higher volume per order



This is true, all sources would like this. 

You look good. Hard work in the gym paid off!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 20, 2014)

Swiper said:


> View attachment 53451
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected kind Sir...please dont eat me....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2014)

In honor of swiper I just ate a huge bowl of Lucky Charms. I'm now HUGE!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2014)

Swiper said:


> up until 2-3 years ago i use to train heavy about 12-14 reps, now i train lighter with more reps about 20. i do about 20 sets per muscle group. for me it's all about getting the pump and keep feeding the muscle with blood during the workout. i do drop sets once in awhile too.



Any cardio brother?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 22, 2014)

very inspirational. How old are you?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 22, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> very inspirational. How old are you?



thx.  I'm 34 soon to be 35. 



heavyiron said:


> Any cardio brother?



Yes I do 20 mins on treadmill at a 2% incline at 3.5mph.  In a week or 2 I'll bump it to 30 mins and keep it there.   3-4 days a week.   
btw you're looking lean. sick veins on the bis!


----------



## Intense (Feb 22, 2014)

That's nothing some creatine and booze cant achieve amirite?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 22, 2014)

Intense said:


> That's nothing some creatine and booze cant achieve amirite?



right but you have mix the creatine in with the beer. that's the trick. otherwise the creatine is useless. is the way the creatine molecules bind with the beer that gives you the muscle building affects.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 22, 2014)

^^^^
science


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> In honor of swiper I just ate a huge bowl of Lucky Charms. I'm now HUGE!



Did you sprinkle dbol on those?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Did you sprinkle dbol on those?


Haha, yesterday it was Anavar and Winny tabs.....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2014)

Swiper said:


> Yes I do 20 mins on treadmill at a 2% incline at 3.5mph.  In a week or 2 I'll bump it to 30 mins and keep it there.   3-4 days a week.
> btw you're looking lean. sick veins on the bis!


Thanks brother

So is your max amount of cardio 30 minutes 4 times weekly? Do you ever do your cardio post training or fasted?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> So is your max amount of cardio 30 minutes 4 times weekly? Do you ever do your cardio post training or fasted?



yes. 

yes I do cardio after my workout.


----------



## independent (Feb 23, 2014)

According to this thread my diet is dialed in but my test dose is wayyyyy to low. Gych.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 23, 2014)

I can see a lot of IMF and ASF members jumping on 2-3g of Test in near future.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2014)

I see a lot of IMF and ASF members jumping on 500-600g of cherrios in the near future


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 23, 2014)

and 5ius of HGH a day...lol


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys think the generic froot loops are as anabolic as the original?


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 23, 2014)

you have to eat 2 to 1 ratio


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 23, 2014)

Swiper said:


> thanks!
> 
> i'll probably start in early summer.  I'm going to have to start buying vials of test now. Or just a bunch of 100ml jugs. LOL
> 
> I plan on getting BW done before, during and some time after the cycle, so that will be interesting to see. i never got BW done while on a large cycle. i'm real curious as to how screwed up my numbers will be. lol



Sounds like you've done a lot of pinning. Have you ever gotten an abscess requiring surgery or excision? I had surgery on my quad for an abscess last month and now I'm afraid to pin again. Any advice?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Sounds like you've done a lot of pinning. Have you ever gotten an abscess requiring surgery or excision? I had surgery on my quad for an abscess last month and now I'm afraid to pin again. Any advice?



that sucks. how's your quad now?

no abscess or infections.  not much advise but this is what i do. i kind of a clean freak. I use a 18g to draw and 23g to shoot. so I use a fresh needle every time. I pin after a shower and always wash my hands right before I pin. I alcohol swab the vial and injection site before and after pinning.  I also wipe down my desk top with lysol wipes before I put my pinning supplies on it.   while pinning I go slow when pushing down on the plunger.  I lightly massage the injection site after pinning.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 23, 2014)

did you find that as you progressed through your 20's into your 30's that you "just grew"? like.. got wider/thicker even if the weights you lifted/cals/drugs didn't increase?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> did you find that as you progressed through your 20's into your 30's that you "just grew"? like.. got wider/thicker even if the weights you lifted/cals/drugs didn't increase?



not sure because around 26 I increased my test dose and that's when I started to get bigger. And at some point muscle maturity sets in.   thats when the muscle gets thick, fuller and more dense.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I can see a lot of IMF and ASF members jumping on 2-3g of Test in near future.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Lol!! Ikr


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 23, 2014)

Swiper said:


> that sucks. how's your quad now?
> 
> no abscess or infections.  not much advise but this is what i do. i kind of a clean freak. I use a 18g to draw and 23g to shoot. so I use a fresh needle every time. I pin after a shower and always wash my hands right before I pin. I alcohol swab the vial and injection site before and after pinning.  I also wipe down my desk top with lysol wipes before I put my pinning supplies on it.   while pinning I go slow when pushing down on the plunger.  I lightly massage the injection site after pinning.



It's still tender to the touch but nothing big. I thought I was being careful and clean enough but obviously I wasn't. Someone said it might have been the gear. My spleen ruptured two days after I got out if the hospital for the leg surgery so I wonder if the gear was in fact bad and also damaged my spleen. You look great bro, glad you've never had any infections. I think I'm going to try the testosterone pellet implants with some halotestin and see what kind of results I get. If I can't get what I'm after then I will probably start pinning again. I don't know. Thanks bro.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 23, 2014)

Swiper said:


> that sucks. how's your quad now?
> 
> no abscess or infections.  not much advise but this is what i do. i kind of a clean freak. I use a 18g to draw and 23g to shoot. so I use a fresh needle every time. I pin after a shower and always wash my hands right before I pin. I alcohol swab the vial and injection site before and after pinning.  I also wipe down my desk top with lysol wipes before I put my pinning supplies on it.   while pinning I go slow when pushing down on the plunger.  I lightly massage the injection site after pinning.


i do the same thing when pinning to, im also a clean freak and kinda a germ a phobe


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 24, 2014)

how do you keep your acne under control with such high does of test. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> his secret



Lots of porn. 

Dbol on the Wheaties in the morning.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 24, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> how do you keep your acne under control with such high does of test.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



luckily I never had acne. so I don't take anything.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> luckily I never had acne. so I don't take anything.



lucky man i figured you were just not prone to it 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> luckily I never had acne. so I don't take anything.



That is really quite amazing.
Something else to be in awe of.

Really wish I never had acne.
Thinking of AAS makes me break out.


----------



## Daimonos (Feb 24, 2014)

guys,swiper is just a mutant.
he goes to the gym,sits down,take out some cheerios,mix em up with some test,like a couple of cups,and eats up.

while watching 45 lbs plates.

and he grows.side effects? LOL only one side effect:every hot woman in the radius of a couple of miles,smells swiper's pheromones and suddenly gets her panties soooo wet.so it's not a side effect for him.

dude,u are amazing.everyone says "keep yor diet clean,eat a lot,go heavy on gym",u are doing almost the opposite and u are a beast!!


----------



## cube789 (Feb 27, 2014)

Swiper said:


> luckily I never had acne. so I don't take anything.



do you also have a full head of hair ?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

cube789 said:


> do you also have a full head of hair ?



yes of course.  
JK


this is where my luck runs out. 
No i don't. I shave my head with a razor. Balding runs in my family and if i grew my hair out it'd be thin on the top.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 27, 2014)

Swiper said:


> this is my diet. I've been eating like this for years.
> 
> breakfast:
> 5 packets of oatmeal Brown maple sugar
> ...



swiper, is this diet serious?  It is hard for me to tell with all the joking going on in the thread.  





> I'm currently on and have been on for a while now:
> 2g test e ew
> 5 iu gh rips ed
> Adex .5 mwf
> ...



What is "a while now?"  You mention "my next cycle," so do you come completely off?  Is there a period with no test?  Is there a period with TRT levels for a cruise?  Or are we discussing 2 grams a week year round?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> swiper, is this diet serious?  It is hard for me to tell with all the joking going on in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What is "a while now?"  You mention "my next cycle," so do you come completely off?  Is there a period with no test?  Is there a period with TRT levels for a cruise?  Or are we discussing 2 grams a week year round?



yes diet is real.  no joke.  













yes year round. 
I never come off or go down to a hrt dose.  I cruise between 2-3G test ew . been on 2g for about 6 months or so and before that I was on 3G.  I don't go below 2g ew anymore.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Swiper, your no nonsense philosophy rocks my friend.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 27, 2014)

Where's Sil?  Love to hear his take on this diet.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 27, 2014)

Lies, can't see any milk or HGH in that fridge of yours.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2014)

Swiper said:


> yes of course.
> JK
> 
> 
> ...



Bald n Jacked men get the bitches


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2014)

When was the last time you were on less than 2 grams of gear per week? How long of a duration did you run the lower dose? What was the lower dose?

Thanks


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 27, 2014)

we have a few things in common Swiper


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> When was the last time you were on less than 2 grams of gear per week? How long of a duration did you run the lower dose? What was the lower dose?
> 
> Thanks



the lowest I've been in roughly 5 years is 1.5g. ew of test.  the last time I was on 1.5 was about maybe 2 years ago.  I'm not too sure about the dates but it's my best guess. 


[





OfficerFarva said:


> What kind of cycles did you run to get to where you are?  I skimmed through this but my take away is that you maintain what you have by cruising on 2grams/week?



yeah pretty much. I cycle about 2 times a year. this was my last cycle. nothing special pretty basic.  

test e 1350 ew

tren a 100 eod 

deca 450 mg ew (for joints) 

adrol 100 mg Ed

t3 50-75mcg Ed 

clen 2 weeks on 2 off. 

5 iu gh Ed 


the reason for the doses is because  I can fit that into 3 injections ew.  just for convenience.  there's no method to my madness. lol.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Lies, can't see any milk or HGH in that fridge of yours.



ha ha. milk is below the jug of crystal light, behind the package of ham. gh is in the first drawer in the back. not in pic.  ha


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you ever get anxiety that is related to the high gear use? 

I ask because when I did over 2.5 grams weekly I had some pretty major anxiety so I talked to RR about it at MD and he said the same thing happened to him on his 4 gram per week experiment.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Do you ever get anxiety that is related to the high gear use?
> 
> I ask because when I did over 2.5 grams weekly I had some pretty major anxiety so I talked to RR about it at MD and he said the same thing happened to him on his 4 gram per week experiment.



I do have anxiety issues but I never related it to gear use. that's probably why though. It effects my sleep too. 

I looked it up, this is totally me: 

"anxiety is a feeling of fear, worry, and uneasiness, usually generalized and unfocused as an overreaction to a situation that is only subjectively seen as menacing.[5] It is often accompanied by restlessness, fatigue, problems in concentration, and muscular tension. Anxiety is not considered to be a normal reaction to a perceived stressor although many feel it occasionally."


besides lowering my dose, what can I do to reduce anxiety?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I do have anxiety issues but I never related it to gear use. that's probably why though. It effects my sleep too.
> 
> I looked it up, this is totally me:
> 
> ...


I had to drop my dose. I feel fine at a gram and a half. Ran that many many times but once I crossed 2.5 grams I had major problems falling to sleep and I felt kind of wound up all the time. I was having border line panic attacks in the evenings. When I talked to RR he said he would go out driving at night just to relax and keep his mind busy. Tren makes it worse by a factor of 2-3 times so I basically can't run Tren except for short blasts. I used Xanax for a while but even that didn't help take all the anxiety away. I ended up dropping down to 1.5 grams and also dropped the Tren. Felt fine again after that.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I had to drop my dose. I feel fine at a gram and a half. Ran that many many times but once I crossed 2.5 grams I had major problems falling to sleep and I felt kind of wound up all the time. I was having border line panic attacks in the evenings. When I talked to RR he said he would go out driving at night just to relax and keep his mind busy. Tren makes it worse by a factor of 2-3 times so I basically can't run Tren except for short blasts. I used Xanax for a while but even that didn't help take all the anxiety away. I ended up dropping down to 1.5 grams and also dropped the Tren. Felt fine again after that.



ok  I'm not that bad, yet  

I sleep ok but someone times when I wake up at night to pee I have a hard time falling back to sleep  but nothing fast acting melatonin can fix.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 28, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Small balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol. yeah my boys are tiny but I still have pipe GDI.  Our diet and never coming off high test was what I was referring to (not as much as him) but yeah


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I had to drop my dose. I feel fine at a gram and a half. Ran that many many times but once I crossed 2.5 grams I had major problems falling to sleep and I felt kind of wound up all the time. I was having border line panic attacks in the evenings. When I talked to RR he said he would go out driving at night just to relax and keep his mind busy. Tren makes it worse by a factor of 2-3 times so I basically can't run Tren except for short blasts. I used Xanax for a while but even that didn't help take all the anxiety away. I ended up dropping down to 1.5 grams and also dropped the Tren. Felt fine again after that.



Proviron can really help with anxiety .... makes dieting a breeze, nearly lol ... I'm about to hit the tren I'll let you know if it helps out.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm on a gram test with 500mg primo per week and 100mg proviron per day. I'm loving life right now. Dropping primo and upping test to 1.5g in a few weeks.. Keeping the proviron at 100mg per day. #projectgetlikeswiper haha


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 28, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Where's Sil? Love to hear his take on this diet.



What a lot of guys don't understand is that the body will build muscle with less than optimal nutrition, as long as enough overall calories and protein are consumed.  You don't "need" to follow a clean diet of chicken, rice, etc.  Look at most of the pro strongmen.  Bodyfat aside, most of them carry a tremendous amount of muscle...and would be even bigger if they included more BB'ing training.  Many of them got to their current size eating whatever sounded good at the time.  Of course, they make sure to take in enough protein, complex carbs, etc, but if they want to sit down and eat a whole box of cereal instead of a pile of rice, they will.  White rice is really no different than eating white four...its heavily processed and nearly completely devoid of any meaningful nutrition.  Aside from the sugar content in most sugar cereals, the complex carbs are just as effective for mass-building as a bowl of white rice.  Some guys will get fat eating too much sugar and other refined grains, but the human body can get massive eating what most fitness enthusiasts would consider to be "junkish" type food, as long as you eat enough of it and consume adequate protein.  There is no reason to torture yourself eating stuff you don't like.  Now, I personally recommend eating as healthy as possible for numerous reasons, but eating clean is not required for getting big and it even holds a lot of guys back because they arent able to take in enough calories when eating only clean foods.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 28, 2014)

Swiper said:


> ok I'm not that bad, yet
> 
> I sleep ok but someone times when I wake up at night to pee I have a hard time falling back to sleep but nothing fast acting melatonin can fix.



For knock your ass out sleep, try Trazadone...a non-addictve prescription originally used as an anti-depressant about 40-50 years, but is now only prescribed for sleep.  Side effects are basivally non-existent.  It can be taken long-term and is non-toxic, even at high doses.  However, a tolerance builds rapidly with every day use, so 3-4 days/week maximum, is best.  It cost only a dew dollars a month to use, even without insurance, but doctors almost never recommend it because it no longer benefits the pharm companies like the newer, much more expensive, and addictive medications.  It is not a controlled substance.  It will also help alleviate anxiety, but I would not recommend taking it during the day because you will almost certainly fall asleep.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2014)

Agreed.
I've said it before.   It's well worth taking health and longevity into consideration when working toward ones body building goals.  
On a side note Mike,  what's your thoughts on necessary protein intake? 



Mike Arnold said:


> What a lot of guys don't understand is that the body will build muscle with less than optimal nutrition, as long as enough overall calories and protein are consumed.  You don't "need" to follow a clean diet of chicken, rice, etc.  Look at most of the pro strongmen.  Bodyfat aside, most of them carry a tremendous amount of muscle...and would be even bigger if they included more BB'ing training.  Many of them got to their current size eating whatever sounded good at the time.  Of course, they make sure to take in enough protein, complex carbs, etc, but if they want to sit down and eat a whole box of cereal instead of a pile of rice, they will.  White rice is really no different than eating white four...its heavily processed and nearly completely devoid of any meaningful nutrition.  Aside from the sugar content in most sugar cereals, the complex carbs are just as effective for mass-building as a bowl of white rice.  Some guys will get fat eating too much sugar and other refined grains, but the human body can get massive eating what most fitness enthusiasts would consider to be "junkish" type food, as long as you eat enough of it and consume adequate protein.  There is no reason to torture yourself eating stuff you don't like.  Now, I personally recommend eating as healthy as possible for numerous reasons, but eating clean is not required for getting big and it even holds a lot of guys back because they arent able to take in enough calories when eating only clean foods.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 28, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> What a lot of guys don't understand is that the body will build muscle with less than optimal nutrition, as long as enough overall calories and protein are consumed.  You don't "need" to follow a clean diet of chicken, rice, etc.  Look at most of the pro strongmen.  Bodyfat aside, most of them carry a tremendous amount of muscle...and would be even bigger if they included more BB'ing training.  Many of them got to their current size eating whatever sounded good at the time.  Of course, they make sure to take in enough protein, complex carbs, etc, but if they want to sit down and eat a whole box of cereal instead of a pile of rice, they will.  White rice is really no different than eating white four...its heavily processed and nearly completely devoid of any meaningful nutrition.  Aside from the sugar content in most sugar cereals, the complex carbs are just as effective for mass-building as a bowl of white rice.  Some guys will get fat eating too much sugar and other refined grains, but the human body can get massive eating what most fitness enthusiasts would consider to be "junkish" type food, as long as you eat enough of it and consume adequate protein.  There is no reason to torture yourself eating stuff you don't like.  Now, I personally recommend eating as healthy as possible for numerous reasons, but eating clean is not required for getting big and it even holds a lot of guys back because they arent able to take in enough calories when eating only clean foods.




when I go on cycle I want to make the best of it.  
what would you suggest my protein and carb intake should be daily? I should be around  250-260 lbs when I start the cycle.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 4, 2014)

Swiper said:


> when I go on cycle I want to make the best of it.  . . . around  250-260 lbs when I start the cycle.


What do you mean when you say cycle?

2g test e ew
 5 iu gh rips ed
 Adex .5 mwf

This is not a cycle?

You do more and then come back to cruising on 2g a week?


----------



## Dannie (Mar 4, 2014)

@malfeasance
Read post 105


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 4, 2014)

Swiper said:


> when I go on cycle I want to make the best of it.
> what would you suggest my protein and carb intake should be daily? I should be around 250-260 lbs when I start the cycle.



I couln't really say without knowing more about you.  I have no idea how many cals your body requires for maintenance, which is critical for establishing a baseline upon which adjustments are made...and neither do I know how you respond to carbs, but you appear to have pretty good handle on what it takes to add size to your body.  I wish I could answer you more directly, but it really isn't possible without first acquiring other information.  Any numbers I might spit out would just be a guess at this point..and that doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I couln't really say without knowing more about you.  I have no idea how many cals your body requires for maintenance, which is critical for establishing a baseline upon which adjustments are made...and neither do I know how you respond to carbs, but you appear to have pretty good handle on what it takes to add size to your body.  I wish I could answer you more directly, but it really isn't possible without first acquiring other information.  Any numbers I might spit out would just be a guess at this point..and that doesn't help anyone.



I have no idea about counting calories , I don't even know how much i take in.  I'll probably just stick to the basics of at least 1-1.5g of protein per body weight and at least 2-2.5 of carbs per.  high carbs work well for me and I don't gain too much fat from them at higher amounts.


----------



## strongman760 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Arnold is right "For knock your ass out sleep, try Trazadone" I was going through a bad divorce and my kids were used as pawns by the ex and I couldn't sleep at night cause I was just thinking to much, stressed, anxiety, etc. I even got Bell's palsy over the situation and my dr gave me Trazadone and it helped tremendously with helping slow me down and help me fall asleep.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 6, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Agreed.
> I've said it before. It's well worth taking health and longevity into consideration when working toward ones body building goals.
> On a side note Mike, what's your thoughts on necessary protein intake?



The same you hear recommended everywhere--1-2 grams per pound of bodyweight.  That seems to work well for everyone.  Of course, if adequate carbs & fats aren't present, all the protein in the world won't do shit, as your body will simply use it for energy.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 6, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I have no idea about counting calories , I don't even know how much i take in. I'll probably just stick to the basics of at least 1-1.5g of protein per body weight and at least 2-2.5 of carbs per. high carbs work well for me and I don't gain too much fat from them at higher amounts.



Sounds pretty typical.  

On another note, although carbs are essential for mass-building, I believe that their chronic overconsumption will hinder gains over the long-run through reduced insulin sensitivity.  2-3 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight is the average range for most BB'rs attempting to add size, but if this amount continues to be eaten every day for long periods of time, it is nearly impossible to avoid some degree of insulin resistance...and as you know, the greater your insulin sensitivity, the more effective insulin is for growth & recovery.  One way to help stave off this insulin desensitizing effect is to schedule 1-2 lower carb days during the week, in which additional fats are consumed in order to compensate for the calorie loss.  Or...one low-carb week can be scheduled for every 6-8 weeks of high carb intake.  An entire week of low carbs, especially in conjunctioin with meformin and alpha lipoic acid, can result in dramatic improvements in insulin sensitivity.

I cannot stress enough the importance of replacing the lost carb cals with fats on the low-carb days, as it is critical for the maintenance of muscle tissue.  Of course, some loss in muscle fullness will be noted following the low-carb period, but muscle tissue will be completely maintaimned, with any lost fullness coming back rapidly after resuming higher carb intake.

In the same way that the body seems to build a tolerance to the effects of AAS with long-term use, so to does long-term high carb intake tend to produce a diminished response over time.


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2014)

Swiper....I dont care about your diet and gear use(sorry)...I have bigger questions....like...

When are you running for President?..this country is in the shitter and we need a badass plumber...your the man***

Second....those Cutie Manderains in your frig...do you feel the quality of those has dropped off over the last few years?...and do you spit the little pity seeds?

Thanks VP s2h


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 6, 2014)

Mike you said your body build a tolerance to the effects of AAS with long term use. What do you consider consistent long term use ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 6, 2014)

swiper: Do you take any medications for hypertension ?

my bp goes to 140 + / 90+ on 300 mg test e


----------



## Little BamBam (Mar 6, 2014)

swiper

Looking damn good such a beast your doses are crazy lol i couldnt afford those doses or sides 
very impressive


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 7, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> swiper: Do you take any medications for hypertension ?
> 
> my bp goes to 140 + / 90+ on 300 mg test e



With IML advanced cycle support I'm under 120/80 on every blast I've tried thus far. But I'll monitor it and deal with sides as they arise


----------



## Swiper (Mar 7, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> swiper: Do you take any medications for hypertension ?
> 
> my bp goes to 140 + / 90+ on 300 mg test e




yes i do now. in the past i never had too. i was always in the normal high range until recently it also runs in the family.  i think some of it has to do with stress from work and watching my country turning into a shit hole economically and our freedoms being lost.   i take hydrochlorothiazide 25mg and benazepril 20 mg. daily.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> Swiper....I dont care about your diet and gear use(sorry)...I have bigger questions....like...
> 
> When are you running for President?..this country is in the shitter and we need a badass plumber...your the man***
> 
> ...




where did you come up with plumber?????  as in i'll clean all the shit out of Washington? then no one will be left to run the country.  that would actually be a good thing


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2014)

then just for fun, sign an executive order legalizing steroids and HGH, you got my vote!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> then just for fun, sign an executive order legalizing steroids and HGH, you got my vote!



Putin legalised gear ... Now his entire armed forces are jerked and tanned .... Crimea is his for the taking


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 8, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> View attachment 53605
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



putin is already  jacked 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work swiper you are a great example for all the guys looking for the magic formula and over thinking everything they do.
Do what works for you, eat big, train hard and be consistent and the results will show.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 10, 2014)

freaking beast mode

i'm sure he left out a key ingredient on purpose, sweet baby Ray's. yeah, i saw it.


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey swiper, I saw on another forum that since you have been training again, ur up like 20 pounds already. What have you been doin for that drastic weight gain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2014)

That much gear on the reg my anxiety would be thru the fucking roof. And Id be a sweaty mess.


As heavy has asked, do you feel like the gear use is the reason for your anxiety? Also what do you do for a living. Because with my job I have to give a shitload of demonstrations and presentations and when I was on gear Id be sweating and have anxiety for no reason when doing this.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 28, 2014)

How often do you pin when on 2g cruise?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 28, 2014)

cujo said:


> Hey swiper, I saw on another forum that since you have been training again, ur up like 20 pounds already. What have you been doin for that drastic weight gain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I found some drol in the back of my safe I forgot I had.  And been eating more since I started training again.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 28, 2014)

Intense said:


> That much gear on the reg my anxiety would be thru the fucking roof. And Id be a sweaty mess.
> 
> 
> As heavy has asked, do you feel like the gear use is the reason for your anxiety? Also what do you do for a living. Because with my job I have to give a shitload of demonstrations and presentations and when I was on gear Id be sweating and have anxiety for no reason when doing this.



I think the gear is a contributing factor but even when I was a teenager and natural I was always had anxiety when going out or being with large groups of people. mainly social anxiety I have. 

I own and operate a small company in the hvac industry.  I don't sit behind my desk all day I hate that, I actually go out on the field and do the work the majority of the time.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 28, 2014)

Dannie said:


> How often do you pin when on 2g cruise?



two days a week. mon and thurs


----------



## TapDaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

What does your training split look like?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 29, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> What does your training split look like?



chest, tri
bis, calves 
back 
delts
traps, abs
quads, hams 

I take an off day when ever I feel I need it and i try to take Thursdays off as shave and tan on that day every week.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2014)

^
Takes Thurdays off to shave and tan


----------



## cujo (Mar 29, 2014)

Would you consider doing one of ur workout journals again? The last one you did was awesome. I have been doing it for the past few months and love it


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 29, 2014)

Now I could get used to that diet!  Awesome work man.  Have a feeling our sponsors will be selling out of test quickly with everyone jumping on 2g/week lol

As well as subway and chipotle sales!  Time to buy stock!


----------



## Swiper (Mar 30, 2014)

cujo said:


> Would you consider doing one of ur workout journals again? The last one you did was awesome. I have been doing it for the past few months and love it



I don't know. maybe when I start my cycle in the summer time.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I don't know. maybe when I start my cycle in the summer time.



I think we all would get motivation from your log, at least I would!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 30, 2014)

cujo said:


> Would you consider doing one of ur workout journals again? The last one you did was awesome. I have been doing it for the past few months and love it



Care to share the link for the log I can't seem to find it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo (Mar 30, 2014)

no prob man

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?33271-Swiper-s-Training-Journal



jorjorbinx said:


> Care to share the link for the log I can't seem to find it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 31, 2014)

Sweet thanks cujo

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2014)

Swiper said:


> a liver supplement is always good to take, drinking a lot of water and some fish oil. I'm just now taking all that with niacin. (the niacin is suppose to help raise your good cholesterol, as mine has always been low) And an 81mg aspirin I've been taking. you may want to look into those.
> 
> orals are fine to take as long as you don't abuse them and give yourself a lot of time off from them IMO.
> 
> ...



If you have anxiety doesn't the AAS totally fuck with you? I get it pretty bad even on light cycles. How does .5mg adex three times a week keep your E in check? On 400mg test a week 1mg twice a week barely kept my E in normal range. Had to up it to 3mg a week split up into three doses. I can only imagine on 2g of test all my issues would be amplified.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 1, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you have anxiety doesn't the AAS totally fuck with you? I get it pretty bad even on light cycles. How does .5mg adex three times a week keep your E in check? On 400mg test a week 1mg twice a week barely kept my E in normal range. Had to up it to 3mg a week split up into three doses. I can only imagine on 2g of test all my issues would be amplified.



I've been on so long I'm use to the anxiety, it's not real bad, I've learned to deal with it.  it's mainly just social anxiety.  


I wonder if your Adex was underdosed or you just don't respond well to it.   without Adex my e2 was 200 on 2g of test ew , and taking .5mg m,w,f  took it down to 20.  I just got some pharma grade 1mg Adex. I'm now taking 1mg on Mondays and thurdays.  I'll eventually get BW to see where that puts me.


----------



## Rayzen (Apr 1, 2014)

Really impressive physique Swiper. Congratulations 

I have two questions for you...

1) What is your opinion on high tren, low test protocol for growing purpose ?

2) What is the most effective chemical combo you tried ? Test, tren, deca, drol ? More testosterone only ? 

Have a nice day


----------



## Swiper (Apr 1, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Really impressive physique Swiper. Congratulations
> 
> I have two questions for you...
> 
> ...



thx

I've never tried low test high tren  so I really don't have an opinion but I wouldn't run it that way for growth. Seems to me that would be more of a cutting cycle.   

test 
tren
deca 
drol


----------



## orange24 (Apr 1, 2014)

You recommend adex over aromasin?


----------



## Rayzen (Apr 1, 2014)

Swiper said:


> thx
> 
> I've never tried low test high tren  so I really don't have an opinion but I wouldn't run it that way for growth. Seems to me that would be more of a cutting cycle.
> 
> ...



Thank you Swiper.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I've been on so long I'm use to the anxiety, it's not real bad, I've learned to deal with it.  it's mainly just social anxiety.
> 
> 
> I wonder if your Adex was underdosed or you just don't respond well to it.   without Adex my e2 was 200 on 2g of test ew , and taking .5mg m,w,f  took it down to 20.  I just got some pharma grade 1mg Adex. I'm now taking 1mg on Mondays and thurdays.  I'll eventually get BW to see where that puts me.



Gotcha...I have anxiety on nothing so AAS just amplifies it for me. My Adex is from a US pharmacy so I suppose I am not as responsive. 1mg on Monday and Thursday had my E at like 49, or whatever 1 point away from being high is. Right now on nothing my E is 21.

Out of curiosity when you decide to no longer cycle or super cruise what kind of size do you anticipate you will retain on natty or a more reasonable HRT dose?


----------



## Rayzen (Apr 2, 2014)

Swiper's choice - high dose testosterone - seems to be ideal in term of pure anabolic potency.

I've seen two studies / experiments concerning testosterone versus others AAS (which on paper, are more anabolic than testosterone) at different dosages :

http://www.team-andro.com/trenbolon-wie-androgen.html (On rats)

http://www.ergo-log.com/nantest.html (On humans)

High dose testosterone seems to be more anabolic than high dose trenbolone, but the latter has a lot less impact on prostate hypertrophy. 

A interresting thing would be to compare stacking various compounds versus using testosterone only. 

Like : 500 mg of trenbolone & 1,000 mg of testosterone VERSUS 1,500 mg of testosterone 

Now I think that the goal is not to know that high dose testosterone is maybe ideal in term of anabolic potency, but the goal is to know how to mimic this anabolic potency with less side effects (specially on prostate) using various AAS.

I would really be interrested to hear Mike Arnold opinion about that.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 2, 2014)

orange24 said:


> You recommend adex over aromasin?



I haven't tried aromasin yet. but Adex is working we for me.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 2, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Gotcha...I have anxiety on nothing so AAS just amplifies it for me. My Adex is from a US pharmacy so I suppose I am not as responsive. 1mg on Monday and Thursday had my E at like 49, or whatever 1 point away from being high is. Right now on nothing my E is 21.
> 
> Out of curiosity when you decide to no longer cycle or super cruise what kind of size do you anticipate you will retain on natty or a more reasonable HRT dose?



that's weird.


not sure I'll go down to a low cruise dose ever. but if I did I think I'd still be bigger than average because when I was natural I was.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 2, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Swiper's choice - high dose testosterone - seems to be ideal in term of pure anabolic potency.
> 
> I've seen two studies / experiments concerning testosterone versus others AAS (which on paper, are more anabolic than testosterone) at different dosages :
> 
> ...



thx for the info.

it's mainly my cruise that is high dose test. my cycles are moderate to high test with anabolics.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 2, 2014)

Swiper said:


> that's weird.
> 
> 
> not sure I'll go down to a low cruise dose ever. but if I did I think I'd still be bigger than average because when I was natural I was.



Do you know what your HDL was before you ever took anything? I have low HDL too usually between 25-35. I can't seem to raise it, and its always lower on gear even though I workout more when I'm on something. Just curious if your low HDL is also from the gear use.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 2, 2014)

I have read about your T3 use, do you run it all year round or just during heavy blasts?


----------



## Swiper (Apr 2, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Do you know what your HDL was before you ever took anything? I have low HDL too usually between 25-35. I can't seem to raise it, and its always lower on gear even though I workout more when I'm on something. Just curious if your low HDL is also from the gear use.



I don't know. never had it checked back then.  have you tried niacin and fish oil? thats suppose to help raise hdl.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 2, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I have read about your T3 use, do you run it all year round or just during heavy blasts?



I did run it year-round but I don't anymore I stopped and haven't started back up.  I'll run it again during my next cycle.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 3, 2014)

swiper you are FAWKING HYOOOOOGE! lol What were some of your first cycles like as an amateur to gear ? i mean you didnt just stat at 2 grams of test year really young. obviously you took years to build that level of gear usage to maintain that incredible build/ physique.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 3, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Do you know what your HDL was before you ever took anything? I have low HDL too usually between 25-35. I can't seem to raise it, and its always lower on gear even though I workout more when I'm on something. Just curious if your low HDL is also from the gear use.



Arimidex is extremely harsh on the HDL. I can't use it anymore, even though it's a great ai.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 3, 2014)

how much test does one need to run to not loose muscle while on say 60-100mcg a day of t3. and i have been on test a long time my body is use to a good dose.so would i need to up my test dose while running t3?


----------



## Swiper (Apr 3, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> swiper you are FAWKING HYOOOOOGE! lol What were some of your first cycles like as an amateur to gear ? i mean you didnt just stat at 2 grams of test year really young. obviously you took years to build that level of gear usage to maintain that incredible build/ physique.



thx 
I started out at 600mg ew  I go higher when I had access to omnadren to 750. I basically stayed around 600-750mg for about 6 years before i went up in dose.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> how much test does one need to run to not loose muscle while on say 60-100mcg a day of t3. and i have been on test a long time my body is use to a good dose.so would i need to up my test dose while running t3?



 not sure, I'm not any more  knowledgeable than the average gym rat.  I just know the basics, but if I had to guess, I'd say 350 mg ew. minimum.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 3, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I don't know. never had it checked back then.  have you tried niacin and fish oil? thats suppose to help raise hdl.



While on 400mg test c, and 200mg deca EW I decided after my HDL dropped from 32 to 24 I would increase my healthy fat intake. I also stopped AAS and my HDL went back up and my LDL and triglycerides went down. I've never consciously consumed healthy fats. I currently eat a minimum of 1 avocado, 1 tbsp. coconut oil per day. I eat fish often, and its not uncommon for me to eat 2 tbsp. of coconut oil and a couple tbsp. of flax oil. Basically I don't worry about non animal fats. However I have labs back from when I joined the Navy at 17 and my HDL has been low since I was young. I've never had good HDL. I have come close, but no cigar. Even at my leanest I never saw the 40's. I would love to run 200mg test C EOD as a cruise but the sides would probably be insane given how I respond to 400mg...You're lucky how well you tolerate AAS.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 3, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> While on 400mg test c, and 200mg deca EW I decided after my HDL dropped from 32 to 24 I would increase my healthy fat intake. I also stopped AAS and my HDL went back up and my LDL and triglycerides went down. I've never consciously consumed healthy fats. I currently eat a minimum of 1 avocado, 1 tbsp. coconut oil per day. I eat fish often, and its not uncommon for me to eat 2 tbsp. of coconut oil and a couple tbsp. of flax oil. Basically I don't worry about non animal fats. However I have labs back from when I joined the Navy at 17 and my HDL has been low since I was young. I've never had good HDL. I have come close, but no cigar. Even at my leanest I never saw the 40's. I would love to run 200mg test C EOD as a cruise but the sides would probably be insane given how I respond to 400mg...You're lucky how well you tolerate AAS.



Seaman, some get away with it, as others can't. I've seen HDL numbers in the single digits among top-level NPC guys, and the point of diminishing returns doesn't describe this... I raise all kinds of hell over guys not getting labs done, but at the same time, was friends with a pro who wouldn't do it. Yes, he's out of the game now, and has since undergone bypass surgery on top of semi-annual stress tests, and echo cardiograms.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 4, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Seaman, some get away with it, as others can't. I've seen HDL numbers in the single digits among top-level NPC guys, and the point of diminishing returns doesn't describe this... I raise all kinds of hell over guys not getting labs done, but at the same time, was friends with a pro who wouldn't do it. Yes, he's out of the game now, and has since undergone bypass surgery on top of semi-annual stress tests, and echo cardiograms.



Yeah I'm one that doesn't. I'd love to be a monster (not a small guy to start with), but not at the expense of my health. If the labs are going bad so is your health. I'll just have to roll on 150mg/wk HRT dose and be satisfied.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah I'm one that doesn't. I'd love to be a monster (not a small guy to start with), but not at the expense of my health. If the labs are going bad so is your health. I'll just have to roll on 150mg/wk HRT dose and be satisfied.



Some GH may be a good thing here.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Do you drink soda, I know you eat out some, so do you get them with your meals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 21, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Do you drink soda, I know you eat out some, so do you get them with your meals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I always take my food to go, but yeah I do drink coke zero or zero cherry a few times a week.


----------



## kaoticsolja (Apr 21, 2014)

Dude you really are what we are all here to achieve. .. but the truth is your at the deep end of the genetics lottery and I am but a meer peasant. ..sad day indeed

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaoticsolja (Apr 21, 2014)

Btw I'm not knocking your work ethic just saying...good genetic s help

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 21, 2014)

kaoticsolja said:


> Dude you really are what we are all here to achieve. .. but the truth is your at the deep end of the genetics lottery and I am but a meer peasant. ..sad day indeed
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk



thx. 




kaoticsolja said:


> Btw I'm not knocking your work ethic just saying...good genetic s help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk



no problem I knew what you meant.  the only thing I have a good work ethic in is my training.  I'm probably the laziest person on this board when it comes to nutrition.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Swiper said:


> thx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, I think that's debatable.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I always take my food to go, but yeah I do drink coke zero or zero cherry a few times a week.


Thanks buddy. Does your body ever hurt working in the trades? I was an electrician a fews ago and some days I my body ached enough, where I was too tired or wore out to train.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 22, 2014)

Swiper said:


> no problem I knew what you meant.  the only thing I have a good work ethic in is my training. I'm probably the laziest person on this board when it comes to nutrition.



I don't blame you. After seeing what a mass monster you have became on such a 'poor' diet I decided to make the following changes to my diet. 

-Replace breakfast , 6 scramled eggs and small protein shake with a big bowl of oats or cereals, sometimes mix of both
-Replace preworkout meal, 200g Chicken Breast, Egg fried rice with and ham or turkey sandwiches
-Stop caring so much about protein intake, I used to aim for 300g, right now I comfortably manage 230g

While keeping total calories intake the same I am still making progress (new Bench PB), yet I enjoy it much more now. It takes less time to prepare meals, they taste better and cost less.
 I have at least 10 different types of cereals in my kitchen, still can't decide which one is my favorite.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 22, 2014)

Dannie,

Must see amount of gears being used.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 22, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Dannie,
> 
> Must see amount of gears being used.


In context of Swiper gear use I blast on half the amount Swiper cruises. 
700-900mg Test P, 200mg NPP (My gear use remained the same)


----------



## Swiper (Apr 22, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Thanks buddy. Does your body ever hurt working in the trades? I was an electrician a fews ago and some days I my body ached enough, where I was too tired or wore out to train.



yeah,  if I have a day with a lot of physical labor I get tired and feel worn out. I usually take a 20-30 min nap before I train on those days.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 22, 2014)

Swiper said:


> yeah,  if I have a day with a lot of physical labor I get tired and feel worn out. I usually take a 20-30 min nap before I train on those days.



you obviously dont have kids brother!!!  i love naps 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Constant Test, GH and carb loading.



Wouldn't his body get use to just using test year round?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 24, 2014)

Swiper do you take any thyroid meds?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 24, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Swiper do you take any thyroid meds?



was wondering the same thing .

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Apr 24, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Swiper do you take any thyroid meds?





jorjorbinx said:


> was wondering the same thing .
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk




_






 Originally Posted by *Dannie* 


I have read about your T3 use, do you run it all year round or just during heavy blasts?

_

*Swiper:* I did run it year-round but I don't anymore I stopped and haven't started back up. I'll run it again during my next cycle.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> thx
> I started out at 600mg ew  I go higher when I had access to omnadren to 750. I basically stayed around 600-750mg for about 6 years before i went up in dose.



what were some of the things you ran with the 600-750 test for your first few cycles ? also back than when you were on 600-750 did you ever come back down to cruise or you stayed at 600-750 for 6 years than went to more.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2014)

AllergicToApples said:


> Wouldn't his body get use to just using test year round?


Not sure what your question is.


----------



## Big Puppy (Apr 24, 2014)

If you could kill a politician would it be Obama, Harry Reid, or pelosi?


----------



## Swiper (Apr 24, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> what were some of the things you ran with the 600-750 test for your first few cycles ? also back than when you were on 600-750 did you ever come back down to cruise or you stayed at 600-750 for 6 years than went to more.



I ran winstrol, primo Eq, & deca. those were the only things available to me then. my friends brother was a small aas dealer , so what ever he had we bought.  one of my best cycles was a high dose of winstrol and test.  I got some serious strength gains off that. 

I stayed at that test dose, I never went below that since I stated aas.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Swiper is really regretting responding to this thread now....  the questions will never stop lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 24, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> If you could kill a politician would it be Obama, Harry Reid, or pelosi?



id line them up single file and take one head Shot to kill them all.  lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> id line them up single file and take one head Shot to kill them all.  lol.



Putin: strangle or caress lovingly?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> id line them up single file and take one head Shot to kill them all.  lol.



I'd fire a second shot with you just to be sure


----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in talks with WP to get a group buy going on some GMP cereal


----------



## s2h (Apr 25, 2014)

Swiper is myostatin deficient.....he is also our next President...his cabinet will consist of me...me..me..and people like me...no more hand outs...people will just starve to death at no cost...

I would continue on but I have a AM Obama that need to take a swim..)


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 25, 2014)

Swiper said:


> the lowest I've been in roughly 5 years is 1.5g. ew of test.  the last time I was on 1.5 was about maybe 2 years ago.  I'm not too sure about the dates but it's my best guess.
> 
> 
> [
> ...




No low dose test - high tren for swiper!  

I love that addition after the Deca, "for joints,"  LOL!  That is higher than I have ever run it, but this is just a joints maintenance dose for swiper!

I need to up my dosages . . .


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Not sure what your question is.




I think what he is asking heavy is that swiper just stays at 2grams of test year round. No blasting or cruising really and the dude is the size of the house. How is this possible ? we thought that his body would stop growing after say 16 weeks of 2 grams of test due to myostatin or other BS.  Doesn't his body "adapt" (become accustom to) 2 grams of test after awhile and it wouldnt really "work" anymore as far as gains.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 25, 2014)

Any method to your madness as to why you lower your test when you cycle and raise it when you cruise ? this is kind of the opposite of what a lot of fellas do. Lmao

P-S......When do you Pin your GH ?


----------



## Swiper (Apr 25, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Any method to your madness as to why you lower your test when you cycle and raise it when you cruise ? this is kind of the opposite of what a lot of fellas do. Lmao
> 
> P-S......When do you Pin your GH ?



this was the first time i'v done that, just for convenience. the reason was so i could fit everything in the syringe with one injection eod.  


i do all 5ius ed in the am before i eat breakfast.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Putin: strangle or caress lovingly?



neither. don't really care about him. i think it should be left up to the EU as to what they want to do or not do about his actions.   but i must say he's got some balls to do what he has done.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 25, 2014)

Swiper said:


> just for convenience. the reason was so i could fit everything in the syringe with one injection


LOL!  I was going to ask what size syringe . . .  that's a lot of gear.

On a more serious note, you are mid-30s.  What are your plans when you hit your forties and older?  Do you plan to continue like this or take a break at some point or lower to more usual TRT doses?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Not sure what your question is.



He is referring to receptor saturation and downregulation and myostatin and all that other stuff we read about as the reasons why the body needs a break after so many weeks or months.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 25, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> LOL!  I was going to ask what size syringe . . .  that's a lot of gear.
> 
> On a more serious note, you are mid-30s.  What are your plans when you hit your forties and older?  Do you plan to continue like this or take a break at some point or lower to more usual TRT doses?



as long as my BW is ok I'll most likely stay where I'm at. I do want to get a heart scan to make sure I don't have heart disease or anything else wrong.  my grandfather died at 40 of a heart attack.  so i have a little concern there.


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 1, 2014)

how do you keep your size while on t3

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (May 1, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> how do you keep your size while on t3
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



i don't have a problem with that unless I go above 75 mcg Ed.


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 1, 2014)

Swiper said:


> i don't have a problem with that unless I go above 75 mcg Ed.



any problems running clen at the same time. do you lower dose of either when running together? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (May 1, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> any problems running clen at the same time. do you lower dose of either when running together?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



no problems.  I use the same doses.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 1, 2014)

What is it like to walk around as a monster every day? I've always wondered how big guys felt as they go about their day just being jacked as fuck. Hopefully one day I'll be able to find out.


----------



## Swiper (May 1, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> What is it like to walk around as a monster every day? I've always wondered how big guys felt as they go about their day just being jacked as fuck. Hopefully one day I'll be able to find out.



people look at me a lot.  sometimes it makes me feel uncomfortable, but it's more about insecurity. most times when I walk in a room or restaurant,  store ect I feel like people are staring at me.  I feel like Im constantly being watched.  
I get asked a lot how much i bench and do i compete.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2014)

Swiper said:


> people look at me a lot.  sometimes it makes me feel uncomfortable, but it's more about insecurity. most times when I walk in a room or restaurant,  store ect I feel like people are staring at me.  I feel like Im constantly being watched.
> I get asked a lot how much i bench and do i compete.



I can only imagine. Dude ppl look at me a lot and I've got nothing on you bro


----------



## Grozny (May 2, 2014)

hey swip did u have some new picts and some nude for captn


----------



## Machmood (May 2, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> how do you keep your size while on t3
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



pretty sure the 2g of test takes care of that just fine


----------



## Diesel618 (May 2, 2014)

Swiper said:


> people look at me a lot.  sometimes it makes me feel uncomfortable, but it's more about insecurity. most times when I walk in a room or restaurant,  store ect I feel like people are staring at me.  I feel like Im constantly being watched.
> I get asked a lot how much i bench and do i compete.



Yeah that's about what I figured. Those of us with anxiety know that feeling you describe very well, but in your case it's a little different because people actually ARE staring at you so that must take things to a whole different level. Even so, I'd like to experience it if for just one day ha.


----------



## malfeasance (May 12, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I haven't tried aromasin yet. but Adex is working we for me.


Swiper,
You mentioned tren and deca together in your cycle back on the last page.  Do you run caber or prami when running tren and deca together?  If so, how much?
malfeasance


----------



## Swiper (May 12, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Swiper,
> You mentioned tren and deca together in your cycle back on the last page.  Do you run caber or prami when running tren and deca together?  If so, how much?
> malfeasance



no, I've never ran those.


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2014)

Swiper said:


> this is my diet. I've been eating like this for years.


So, no "bulking" and "cutting" like so many others do on here?   How did you go from 278 pounds (the pic you posted at your heaviest back on page 1) down to 235?


----------



## cujo (May 16, 2014)

I stand corrected if wrong, but I believe he he added an Adex to his cycle and it helped him drop a lot of bloat and some fat. Also I think that weight was post back surgery and he was out of the gym for 5 weeks when he was 235. I believe he last said he was in the 250s now bc he added some Anadrol lol


----------



## Swiper (May 16, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> So, no "bulking" and "cutting" like so many others do on here?   How did you go from 278 pounds (the pic you posted at your heaviest back on page 1) down to 235?





cujo said:


> I stand corrected if wrong, but I believe he he added an Adex to his cycle and it helped him drop a lot of bloat and some fat. Also I think that weight was post back surgery and he was out of the gym for 5 weeks when he was 235. I believe he last said he was in the 250s now bc he added some Anadrol lol



you are correct.


----------



## Dannie (May 17, 2014)

cujo said:


> I stand corrected if wrong, but I believe he he added an Adex to his cycle and it helped him drop a lot of bloat and some fat. Also I think that weight was post back surgery and he was out of the gym for 5 weeks when he was 235. I believe he last said he was in the 250s now bc he added some Anadrol lol


^Studied Swiperology at the University of Michigan


----------



## cujo (May 17, 2014)

Dannie said:


> ^Studied Swiperology at the University of Michigan



Haha Yeah prolly sounds that way. Theres a massive Q&A on him on another site. To me its just interesting to hear the honest lifestyle of mass monster.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 7, 2014)

cujo said:


> Haha Yeah prolly sounds that way. Theres a massive Q&A on him on another site. To me its just interesting to hear the honest lifestyle of mass monster.



I read the entire thread.  It took two hours.


----------



## cujo (Jun 23, 2014)

So Swiper, I take it with all GH stuff that has been goin on as of late, what kind of Pharma GH do you take now or are you not taking any?


----------



## Swiper (Jun 24, 2014)

cujo said:


> So Swiper, I take it with all GH stuff that has been goin on as of late, what kind of Pharma GH do you take now or are you not taking any?



I'm taking serostim now at 4ius Ed.


----------



## cujo (Jun 24, 2014)

With you all the way man. Stuff puts mass on. You gotta be pushing 290 by now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westb51 (Jun 24, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> I read the entire thread.  It took two hours.


link? pls

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grozny (Jun 24, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I'm taking serostim now at 4ius Ed.
> 
> View attachment 54309
> View attachment 54310
> View attachment 54311



thats a sweat deal, how much did u paid for it ?


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 24, 2014)

You are one huge dude!!  With all that test in your veins, what is your blood pressure?


----------



## Swiper (Jun 24, 2014)

Guillotine said:


> You are one huge dude!!  With all that test in your veins, what is your blood pressure?



thx, a few weeks ago it was 136/84,  I'm also on BP meds 




Grozny said:


> thats a sweat deal, how much did u paid for it ?



I paid $700 a kit which is 126 ius.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 25, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I paid $700 a kit which is 126 ius.




Let's see, that's $5.56 per iu, which means $22.22 daily hGH usage, which means $666 a month?  Wow!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 25, 2014)

then the gear cost which with how much he takes has to be a rich rich man here guys.it is crazy if you think about how much money it takes to stay a freak hormones,food,gym,supplments,vit etc. if you added it up it would be scary.


----------



## Swiper (Jun 25, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> then the gear cost which with how much he takes has to be a rich rich man here guys.it is crazy if you think about how much money it takes to stay a freak hormones,food,gym,supplments,vit etc. if you added it up it would be scary.



this is only the 2nd time I paid this much for gh in my life and 2nd time using pharma gh. I'm not even close to being wealthy.  it just happens that I'm having a good year business wise (lots of big commercial work)  and can afford it for now.  the cost of gear is relatively cheap, $30 for 10ml of test e., domestic.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm on the same page as you swiper its hard to find good Chinese HGH right now and pharma is the only way to go. How are the seros ? And gear is the cheapest part of everything. I have enough test-e for 2 years at 1000mg a week hahahaha


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

If you know how to cook test is crazy cheap.  couple hundo can set you up for a LOOOOONG time.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> If you know how to cook test is crazy cheap.  couple hundo can set you up for a LOOOOONG time.


The t400 I make going in very smooth hahaha


----------



## Swiper (Jun 25, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> I'm on the same page as you swiper its hard to find good Chinese HGH right now and pharma is the only way to go. How are the seros ? And gear is the cheapest part of everything. I have enough test-e for 2 years at 1000mg a week hahahaha



I've only been on them for about 2-3 weeks so too soon to know.  but I'm sure I'm going to like them.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 25, 2014)

Swiper said:


> I've only been on them for about 2-3 weeks so too soon to know.  but I'm sure I'm going to like them.


If not there is always humatrope lol


----------



## Swiper (Jun 25, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Let's see, that's $5.56 per iu, which means $22.22 daily hGH usage, which means $666 a month?  Wow!



it's worse than that. lol. I just checked my bank account because I wrote myself a check to pay for them it was for 1500. I paid $750 per kit. I got 2. it was about a month ago, don't know why I had 1400 in my head.  unless I shorted the guy $100. lol.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2014)

yea gears cheap but at those crazy high doses it has to add up.even when i go to 1 gram a week a vial goes quick and i like the cutting/dry compounds which are high as hell like var,mast tren etc.i try not to think about how much i spend on it all to look like i do because i know it is a lot just hormones alone i would say for me including gear, pep,ai etc it would be close to 2-4 thousand a year maybe more idk then include gym,food ,gym clothes ,shoes,etc every thing i would say for me 5 thousand a year but hey i am worth it haha.


----------



## cujo (Jun 26, 2014)

Put things in perspective though. Swipers priorities may not be anything but his family, job and training. People piss away 10 bucks plus a day on cigs, buy the bar when going out, don't think twice about blowing 100+ on dinners, don't want to cook so they go buy premade food etc. Let alone cars, boats and vacations. Trust me, I know drugs and gh are a big investment, but when you write down how much you spend a month in bullshit, it will make ur head spin. At the end of the day, it's about how big of a priority it is to you and what you are willing to sacrifice AND having an understanding wife lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2014)

understanding wife for sure she like the results and and side effects haha.


----------



## cujo (Jun 26, 2014)

ur definitely WINNING lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jun 17, 2015)

updated pic:


----------



## westb51 (Jun 17, 2015)

JFC son!


----------



## cujo (Jun 17, 2015)

What the fuck....looking peeled. Diet and drugs still the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jun 17, 2015)

cujo said:


> What the fuck....looking peeled. Diet and drugs still the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol thx. 
I've been off gh for over 6 months now, I'm off Clen too.  just taking 1500 mg test ew, 300 mg tren ew and .5mg Adex twice a week.  that's it. I just started the tren two weeks ago, before that was just test.  

diet is same but I cut way back on subway I only have that once or maybe twice a week now. I replaced it with Panda Express. I've been eating a lot of protein bars n shakes


----------



## Swiper (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 17, 2015)

Swiper said:


> lol thx.
> I've been off gh for over 6 months now, I'm off Clen too.  just taking 1500 mg test ew, 300 mg tren ew and .5mg Adex twice a week.  that's it. I just started the tren two weeks ago, before that was just test.
> 
> diet is same but I cut way back on subway I only have that once or maybe twice a week now. I replaced it with Panda Express. I've been eating a lot of protein bars n shakes



How long are you planning on running the tren?


----------



## Swiper (Jun 17, 2015)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> How long are you planning on running the tren?



idk I was thinking 8 weeks at the most.


----------



## cujo (Jun 17, 2015)

Swiper said:


> lol thx.
> I've been off gh for over 6 months now, I'm off Clen too.  just taking 1500 mg test ew, 300 mg tren ew and .5mg Adex twice a week.  that's it. I just started the tren two weeks ago, before that was just test.
> 
> diet is same but I cut way back on subway I only have that once or maybe twice a week now. I replaced it with Panda Express. I've been eating a lot of protein bars n shakes



Wow you look beastly as fuck with what is a small dose compared to ur 3 grams of test, Tren, abombs, and gh. What is ur weight at and why no gh anymore? Besides the expense, do you notice any difference in your physique?

Lastly, how is the back and shoulder doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jun 17, 2015)

cujo said:


> Wow you look beastly as fuck with what is a small dose compared to ur 3 grams of test, Tren, abombs, and gh. What is ur weight at and why no gh anymore? Besides the expense, do you notice any difference in your physique?
> 
> Lastly, how is the back and shoulder doing?
> 
> ...



thx. 

I'm 235 lbs.  
my car lease was about to end and I wanted to save money for an upgrade so I stopped gh and didn't notice much of a difference so I just stayed off. I cleaned up my diet slightly too so that I wouldn't gain fat.  


back and shoulder still fuked. I slightly limp my way around the gym and sit down in-between sets. can't do much for chest or delts. I try to work around it, i do what I can.


----------



## muscleicon (Jun 18, 2015)

Still looking great bro!. I hadnt seen any post here and was not sure if you were still on here. Maybe I missed what happened to your back and shoulder.

_*Icon*_


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2015)

BEAST mode!

Good to see you brother!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 18, 2015)

Swiper said:


> thx.
> 
> I'm 235 lbs.
> my car lease was about to end and I wanted to save money for an upgrade so I stopped gh and didn't notice much of a difference so I just stayed off. I cleaned up my diet slightly too so that I wouldn't gain fat.
> ...



I remember you mentioned wanting to run "Mega doses" of like 6 grams.  How did that end up treating you?  I'm curious because you also mentioned that you get anxiety with the more gear you are on.  Were you able to run it for very long?


----------



## Swiper (Jun 18, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I remember you mentioned wanting to run "Mega doses" of like 6 grams.  How did that end up treating you?  I'm curious because you also mentioned that you get anxiety with the more gear you are on.  Were you able to run it for very long?



I was going to plan on trying that, working my way up to 6g but my shoulder and back injuries were hurting so bad it just didn't make sense to do that when I can't really lift too much.  so I decided not to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2015)

Swiper said:


> I was going to plan on trying that, working my way up to 6g but my shoulder and back injuries were hurting so bad it just didn't make sense to do that when I can't really lift too much.  so I decided not to.



Who are you going to vote for in the elections? 

How about you and lam stage a presidential debate?


----------



## Swiper (Jun 18, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Who are you going to vote for in the elections?
> 
> How about you and lam stage a presidential debate?



lol

so far I like Rand Paul. I just wish he was more like his father.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 18, 2015)

You're still a beast Swiper, I hope your injuries heal fast!


----------



## Ryano (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow looking good swiper


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 26, 2015)

Damn this thread is still around?  LOL


----------



## cujo (Jun 26, 2015)

Are your workouts still the same? Pyramid up to rediculous weight? And the nightly bowl of fruit loops? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 26, 2015)

Holy GH fingers Robin!





Swiper said:


> updated pic:
> 
> View attachment 62081


----------



## Swiper (Jun 27, 2015)

cujo said:


> Are your workouts still the same? Pyramid up to rediculous weight? And the nightly bowl of fruit loops? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol. 
no I'm using lighter weight and higher reps. now.   I cut out the cereal and replaced it with protein bars.  I do miss the fruit loops and cinnamon toast crunch lol.


----------



## Hell (Aug 17, 2015)

Swiper said:


> View attachment 62082



Damn man!


----------



## Swiper (Jan 23, 2016)

(can't train legs do to injury)


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 23, 2016)

Lookin lean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo (Jan 23, 2016)

If u can, post a upper body shot. Being that lean ur delts gotta pop like crazy. What are you running to get that lean and did you make a lot of diet adjustments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 23, 2016)

cujo said:


> If u can, post a upper body shot. Being that lean ur delts gotta pop like crazy. What are you running to get that lean and did you make a lot of diet adjustments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



my abs seem more lean than my delts.  not sure I wanna post a pic because I'm barley able to work out now. it's kinda embarrassing. I have a bad shoulder and back which is now really hindering my workouts and physique.  it's the hardest thing I've ever had to deal with mentally.  training is everything to me and now I can hardly do it anymore. it's extremely difficult dealing with these injuries.  on a good note I hope to get fixed up by the end of this year.  

no major adjustments just added gh and eq.  I took some time off gh. current cycle is.
test e 1500mg ew
eq 1.2g ew
gh 5 iu Ed the gray tops 
Adex .5 twice a week


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm seeing a lot of love for gray tops lately.

Swiper, you do donate blood while on EQ, correct. 
Sorry, I haven't caught up with this entire thread so I don't know if you've already answered that question.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 24, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I'm seeing a lot of love for gray tops lately.
> 
> Swiper, you do donate blood while on EQ, correct.
> Sorry, I haven't caught up with this entire thread so I don't know if you've already answered that question.



yes the gray tops are working well 
no I have never donated blood.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 28, 2016)

cujo said:


> If u can, post a upper body shot. Being that lean ur delts gotta pop like crazy. What are you running to get that lean and did you make a lot of diet adjustments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 28, 2016)

Took another Thursday off to tan no shave? 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swiper (Jan 28, 2016)

Dannie said:


> Took another Thursday off to tan no shave?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



ha ha yea. still need to shave today tho


----------



## Swiper (Jan 28, 2016)

this and a bone on bone right shoulder is why I am smaller and can't train legs.

then and now


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2016)

Fuck. Do you train people?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck. Do you train people?



no I can barley train myself lol


----------



## Swiper (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## westb51 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is it a tumor?

It's not a tumor!


----------



## westb51 (Apr 9, 2016)

Swiper said:


> yes the gray tops are working well
> no I have never donated blood.


If you do can I get some?


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Still looking Jacked Swiper you are a different beast I try to eat like you anything that would meet my macros but didn't work i have to eat the same thing over and over to keep making gains.


----------



## cujo (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't get over how shredded you are on test and eq and still eating carbs. Have you ever toyed with high amounts of tren?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 18, 2016)

cujo said:


> I can't get over how shredded you are on test and eq and still eating carbs. Have you ever toyed with high amounts of tren?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



kinda, the most Ive used was 700mg ew. that was way too much for me.  got winded all the time and had bad insomnia,  I hate not being able to sleep.  if I ever use it again I'll stick to low doses like 50mg eod.


----------

